# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  James Lick's calculator

## Linda Raymond

_I have been assigned H1c at 23 and me. I uploaded my raw data to James Lick's Calculator and it does not give me a perfect fit for any subclade. It did list 13 different H subclades that I must be similar to.
It does look like I have the most matches at H1c5a but it does not say perfect match. I am waiting on a full mtDna report due in mid-late Feb. My question is will the full mtdna report be better able to match my subclade than the autosomal kit?
Thank you._

----------


## Judith

The answer will be probably yes. 23&me test 20% of the mtdna genome and to get your full group it will need the full test.
James Lick’s calculator does a great job with the estimates without all of the relevant positions being tested. 
Whether you get you final full sub clade depends on who else in the whole world tests (but with H1c that means mostly USA and Europe). For example I am H4a1a1a with 6 extra mutations. 3 of those are too variable to be used for sub-clade usage but the other three are solid, so eventually I will have 3 extra letters and numbers added, when my matches test. Since all of my ftdna matches are GD=3 i.e. 3 mutations way, then it may be a long wait for me.
When you do get your full results please upload to genbank since that is how the new sub-clades are formed, by the analysis done on our uploads.

----------


## Elysium

How did it go with your full mtDNA report? 

I know this thread is old, but I'm curious how it went for you! I've been assigned H1c after a full mtDNA analysis and I've had a hard time finding anyone else with this type.  :Satisfied:

----------


## Sile

> _I have been assigned H1c at 23 and me. I uploaded my raw data to James Lick's Calculator and it does not give me a perfect fit for any subclade. It did list 13 different H subclades that I must be similar to.
> It does look like I have the most matches at H1c5a but it does not say perfect match. I am waiting on a full mtDna report due in mid-late Feb. My question is will the full mtdna report be better able to match my subclade than the autosomal kit?
> Thank you._


you should always try james lick and also
https://www.mitomap.org/mitomaster/index_snvs.cgi
.
mitomaster is directly aligned with Genbank who assign markers
.
both programs are useful

----------


## Expredel

> How did it go with your full mtDNA report? 
> 
> I know this thread is old, but I'm curious how it went for you! I've been assigned H1c after a full mtDNA analysis and I've had a hard time finding anyone else with this type.


I've got a H1 subclade table posted here:

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post543173

H1c peaks at 3.88% in Portugal and might be quite high in Northern Ireland as well.

----------


## nunofreiresilvameco

Hello.
I tested my HVR1 and HVR2 through YSEQ. They predicted my mtdna Hg as being R0. Differences to rCRS : 16519C 263G and 315.1C.
Then i decided to research on my own. I got this site called Ibermitobase where i saw some R0 and H* with these 3 mutations. Still i thaught that it was unclear or confusing.
Enter James Lick predictor and FINALLY something more precise.
Regarding only the 3 mutations and assuming coding region as CRS i am H2a2a. Depending on CR mutations i am H2a2 or H2a. I think it dissipated most of the clouds. Any thaughts on this one? Thanks. Nuno.

----------


## Papayaseeds

Jameslick got mine wrong, i dont realy recommend.It told me H2a2a just like it tell to everbody under H.

----------


## Papayaseeds

20 th post so i can finaly post a goddanm link. urra

----------

